# Part 3, Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

*Part 3, Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico*

Here are some more rolling stock pictures from the Cumbres & Toltec at Chama, New Mexico. They also have an old cattle yard...I took a picture of that as we were leaving.


----------

